# الفحص التنظيري Endoscopy Camera



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أكتوبر 2006)

يعتبر التنظير وسيلة تشخيصية هامة في الكثير من الأختصاصات الطبية .

وهنا نتكلم بالتحديد عن ناظور خاص بطب الأسنان حيث يكون منهجي لمناطق زرع الأسنان وحشوات

الجذور بواسطة سنسر شعري دقيق جدأ ويمكن توثيقه بواسطة الحاسب .


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1161902918.jpg


البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (27 أكتوبر 2006)

تحياتي مهندس شكري..

معذرة لم أفهم كيف يستخدم .. أرجو التوضيح.

شاهدت الصورة ولكن لم استطع تخيل حجمه.

يبدو من الصورة أنه كبير فكيف يدخل في الفم.. أرجو تحديد قطره تقريبا.

وشكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الجديد.. ودمتم.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ م/عادل صلاح .
تحية طيبة .

يعد هذا الناظور الجديد في مجال التشخيص والمعالجة لحاجة التطلعات المعالجة السنية وزيادة تقدمها 

في تحقيق معالجة افضل .

وان انتاج هذا النوع الجديد فتح افاقأ واسعة لطب الأسنان يسمح برؤية الدقائق غير المنظورة بالعين 

المجردة . مثل قناة الجذور وغيرها من مناطق اللثة العميقة وايضا يستخدم في الغرسات لزراعة 

الأسنان .

الصورة اتت بواسطة البريد وهي تقنية حديثة جدأ وسوف اتصل بالشركة لمزيد من التفاصيل .

ولي مراجعة على الموضوع بعد الحصول على معلومات بشكل اوسع ان شاء الله .


البغدادي


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*Endoscopy*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

ارجوا من الله ان يكون ان تستفيدوا من المرفقات هذا ما لدي من معلومات عنهم.....

م/ محمد يامن


----------



## tigersking007 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يابشمهندس محمد جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فراس توتونجي (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكر*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (13 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## soma-20 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمة .. مشكوووور


----------



## فداء (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

